# I love my rawhide



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

sophie going crazy over her 1st rawhide- she can barely pick it up and move it!LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> sophie going crazy over her 1st rawhide- she can barely pick it up and move it!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's adorable! Was just going to say...rawhide isn't the best choice for puppies--particularly that thin type--a few reasons 1) if she gets off a chunk and tries to swallow it, it's quite sharp and can cause abrasions, etc., in her mouth/internally 2) rawhide expands when wet--if she took off a piece, swallowed it and it expanded somewhere in her digestive tract, it can cause a serious, even fatal blockage. 

She is quite a small baby--you're safer to give her a puppy-sized toy to chew on. I'd even withhold any type of bully sticks, etc. for now. She's very, very small and young...best of luck with her!


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks- i just read some of that on the other post regarding rawhides- however, she barely makes a dent in this- and never to the point where it's become soggy- but i will forsure watch her with these now that i know this


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> thanks- i just read some of that on the other post regarding rawhides- however, she barely makes a dent in this- and never to the point where it's become soggy- but i will forsure watch her with these now that i know this[/B]


Dawn--here's a good article: http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/RawhideandChewyTreats.htm
She is just so darn cute--that pic with the googly eyes cracks me up :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love the second pic. That tiny little face is just precious.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the first pic. It reminds me of Bentley with his first raw hide. I always watch him very carefully with those. He loves them so much. How much does she weigh and how old is she? She is absolutely adorable. I can barely remember Bentley being that small...he grew so fast that he didnt stay tiny for long.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I am in love with your puppy! She is so precious!!!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, Cutest puppy ever :wub: If I were closer to you I would definitely bring Sparkey for some pictures. your pictures are soooooooooooo good :aktion033: .


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

she's 12 or 13 weeks? 2 weeks ago she was into the vet and wieghed 2.5 lbs, i take her in again today to get another (early) parovirus shot for purpose of alittle more extra protection for puppy class- 2nd class on thurs, but first time we will bring our dogs


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Such a cute little girl!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sooo cute!!

I let my pups have rawhide too. ONLY because they weren't doing much but using it to teethe. They were never able to make any head way...so no worries about them swallowing anything. If one corner got gushy, I would throw the whole thing out and give them a new one. *Now that they grown up, I don't give it at all.*


----------

